# Door gasket/seal recommendations



## bigskygriz (Feb 17, 2017)

P_20170217_082751.jpg



__ bigskygriz
__ Feb 17, 2017






Here is my new Landmann 3895GLA vertical propane smoker.

The magnetic door patch is useless and the door for is poor at best. 
I have added latches to the door and drawers and sealed the seams with Rutland silicone sealant.
I have read about different options but would appreciate any advice available.

I want to fire it up and smoke something this weekend.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 17, 2017)

There are some Hi-temp gaskets and rope gaskets available, I remember some threads on this for people building smokers, I would cruise through some of the forums on builds. Also look on line see where material is available, BBQ stores will have them as well. If you don't get it in time just use it as is until they arrive, It's a little extra venting or it may seal ok. You will just have to keep an eye on it. Have you smoked it in yet?


----------



## bigskygriz (Feb 17, 2017)

I am going to fire it up to season it today.
Will be brining some venison Jerky tonight and smoking it tommorrow.

Thank for the advise. I will cruise those forums.

I'll post pics of today's burn.


----------



## lamar (Feb 17, 2017)

I have the same gasser that you have.   I never bothered to worry about a bit of smoke leaking around the door.  It gets less the longer you use it.  I keep the top and both bottom vents open all the time and control the heat with a needle valve.   I open the valve on the smoker to high and regulate with the needle valve.   Temperature control is excellent from 0 to summertime heat.  
I did insulate the box.  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/151626/insulating-the-landman-38-wide
I have been very happy with this smoker.


----------



## bigskygriz (Feb 18, 2017)

Thanks Lamar. It is seasoning now. 
I will remember to keep those vents open.
I sealed all the spot welded seams. Some of them were pretty wide.


----------



## lamar (Feb 18, 2017)

Sounds like you are on the way.  Good luck and let us know how you are doing.

Lamar


----------



## doctord1955 (Feb 18, 2017)

! use wood stove gasket !  Used hi temp silicone to glue it on and 2 latchs to hold door shut!


----------



## bigskygriz (Feb 18, 2017)

doctord1955 said:


> ! use wood stove gasket !  Used hi temp silicone to glue it on and 2 latchs to hold door shut!


Thank you for the advise!


----------



## bigskygriz (Feb 18, 2017)

Robs are in now.
Pictures and results later.

The assistance from all is very much appreciated.

Needle valve next....


----------



## bigskygriz (Feb 18, 2017)

First cook is in the books.

Started around 10 AM by pulling the ribs oit, removing the membrane, using my own dry rub, wrapping in plastic wrap and back in the fridge.












20170218_102631.jpg



__ bigskygriz
__ Feb 18, 2017





Out of the fridge and into a preheated (225) smoker.
Two hours and one pan of Hickory chips later.












20170218_154917.jpg



__ bigskygriz
__ Feb 18, 2017





Wrapped in foil and back in the smoker, no smoke, for two hours.
Back in for an hour as darkness came.












20170218_190158.jpg



__ bigskygriz
__ Feb 18, 2017





The finished product 













20170218_190654.jpg



__ bigskygriz
__ Feb 18, 2017


















20170218_191455.jpg



__ bigskygriz
__ Feb 18, 2017






Thank you all for the help and support.
Maintaining 225 was interesting at first but I got it steady as I practiced.


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 19, 2017)

Looks good, Nice first cook in the new smoker. Your addiction is just beginning....


----------

